# Only one thin line on my TV screen



## nuaeman (Apr 9, 2008)

I got Sharp 29" TV at home. Already use it for about 3 years and still in good condition. By the yesterday one unexpected problem happen. After switch on the TV , I only can hear the sound but no picture. There is only one thin lines at the center of the screen. Anybody can advise what kind of problem it is?


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds like you lost your vertical drive.


----------



## nuaeman (Apr 9, 2008)

Vertical drive? So what I need to do next and can you advise how much the cost to fix it as well. Its so big if I want to bring to the store.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Whatever you do, do NOT leave it showing the vertical line, power it off. You can (and will) damage the CRT screen if it is left like that, as all the energy needed for the entire screen is concentrated into the thin line.

As above, I agree that you have lost the vertical deflection amplifier. As to cost, it would be totally impossible to estimate as many components could be involved, or just a few. Only a repair technician would be able to assess that following an inspection (which will cost money even if you don't have it fixed)

In NZ, the cost of repairing an old CRT TV could easily be more than replacement, the CRT types are so cheap as they are being phased out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing that a 29" TV repair will cost most of the price of a new discounted sale, I'd seriously consider simply buying a new set with the digital tuner. Of course, I'm not sure how that plays out in your country...


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Do you have schematics circuit of tv (class optimist)? Which model is it?


----------



## Kazoku (Dec 8, 2007)

Line Screen of Death! boooh


----------

